# [gravure] echec systématique

## maufab

Que ce soit en ligne de commande ou bien avec k3b, j'ai systématiquement un échec de la gravure au bout de quelques temps

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.17

KDE Version: 3.5.7

QT Version:  3.3.8

Kernel:      2.6.22-gentoo-r5

Devices

-----------------------

PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-110D 1.22 (/dev/hdd, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD-R DL; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R séquentiel; DVD-R double couche séquentiel; DVD+R double couche à saut; DVD RW à réinscription limitée; DVD-RW séquentiel; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R double couche; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R; Réinscription restreinte; Saut de couche]

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N RL01 (/dev/hdc, ) at /mnt/cdrw [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-RAM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD-R DL; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R séquentiel; DVD-R double couche séquentiel; DVD+R double couche à saut; DVD-RAM; DVD RW à réinscription limitée; DVD-RW séquentiel; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R double couche; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R; Réinscription restreinte; Saut de couche]

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a25

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a25 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃÂ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-H42N '

Revision       : 'RL01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1053696 = 1029 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. read buffer: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  3C 00 00 00 00 00 00 FC 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 71 66 62 80 08 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x08 Qual 0x03 (logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 64512

cmd finished after 0.003s timeout 200s

Drive pbuf size: 1966080 = 1920 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   144 MB        

Total size:      166 MB (16:28.76) = 74157 sectors

Lout start:      166 MB (16:30/57) = 74157 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

Disk Is not unrestricted

Disk Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type B, low Beta category (B-) (4)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11824 (97:24/26)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359849 (79:59/74)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 4

Manufacturer: Computer Support Italy s.r.l.

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Type

           0             2048  No Media Present or Unknown Capacity

Blocks total: 359849 Blocks current: 359849 Blocks remaining: 285692

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 4 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  144 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of  144 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]   3.4x.

Track 01:    2 of  144 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]   4.1x.

etc ...

Track 01:   65 of  144 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]   4.2x.

Track 01:   66 of  144 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  95%]   4.1x.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 84 5B 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A EE E0 08 80 08 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x08 Qual 0x03 (logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 63488

cmd finished after 0.138s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 69392384 bytes

Writing  time:  160.436s

Average write speed   6.2x.

Min drive buffer fill was 91%

Fixating...

Fixating time:   23.961s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 1157 puts and 1094 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 1081 times full, min fill was 85%.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdc speed=6 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /home/fab/distribs/debian-40r2-amd64-netinst.iso 
```

et ce quel que soit le graveur utilisé.

Est-ce que quelqu'un voit d'où peut provenir ce problème?

hdparm: 

```
hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

----------

## swilmet

Y a beaucoup de problème de gravure en ce moment...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Peut-être qu'utiliser wodim à la place de cdrecord résoudra aussi ton problème ? (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-635552-highlight-.html).

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu as essayé avec une autre distrib ? ou même fenêtres ?

----------

## maufab

J'ai déjà essayé en root avec cdrecord sous Gentoo sans succès. J'ai essayé aussi avec une Debian Etch : résultat identique. J'en conclu que ça provient soit d'un noyau mal configuré (mais j'en doute avec 2 distribs différentes), soit d'un problème matériel avec la carte mère (Asus A8n32).Last edited by maufab on Mon Jan 07, 2008 5:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dapsaille

Ou un graveur hs ^^ plus de "chances" que la carte maman

----------

## maufab

Non, ce n'est pas celà car j'avais déjà racheté un nouveau graveur dans une autre marque (l'ancien, toujours en place un pioneer 110, le nouveau un LG). Il me reste à essayer sous winxp.

----------

## dapsaille

Changer de nappe/alimentation ... 

test mémoire ..

Changer le canal ide/ tester avec un adaptateur ide>sata si tu as tu sata ..

 ouaips beaucoup de possibilité :p

avec l'ancien tu avais les memes erreurs (exactement je veux dire)  ?

----------

## maufab

oui, les mêmes erreurs : un début de gravure puis échec et éjection du cd. Je vais tenter tes solutions.

merci

----------

